# Wells, NY (West of Glens Falls)



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Anyone up near there? A friend needs help. Plow will not move - probably needs some new items on there. He lives further south now, went up, and nothing worked. He is not well-versed in plow mechanics. He would have to meet someone there - it is a Fisher (sorry do not know any more than that) mounted to a Chevy 2500.

Obviously would pay or does anyone know a good shop up that way? Of course, getting the plow there is the actual problem I guess!

Jus tthought I would post it up here...


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

Did he check his plugs? Could be corrosion in them. Plow motor could be shot assuming its electric/hydro. Bad controller can be the issue solenoid could be bad. He can transport it if he has to by short chaining it. Tell him to put a floor jack under the a frame lift up the plow and shorten the chain.


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

meyer22288;1867752 said:


> Did he check his plugs? Could be corrosion in them. Plow motor could be shot assuming its electric/hydro. Bad controller can be the issue solenoid could be bad. He can transport it if he has to by short chaining it. Tell him to put a floor jack under the a frame lift up the plow and shorten the chain.


Ya Meyer - I get all that but he doesn't. I can explain the short chain. Any dealers you know of up that way?


----------



## Hegartydirtwork (Oct 26, 2009)

Have him take it to Arrowhead equipment in Queensbury that's probably the closest dealer


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks appreciate that. Will pass it on.


----------



## Mike NY (Feb 2, 2009)

Arrowhead is the place.


----------



## cdmckane (Oct 14, 2014)

If he needs to transport it, but it won't move, he can jack it up and short chain it for the move.


----------

